# Mann Lake disappointment



## zebra6331

The kids bought a hive for my wife for Christmas. We still needed more startup items, so we ordered more from Mann Lake on March 4th, even though they spammed us 4 times a day with their emails. I was planning on staining/setting up all this past weekend. Never showed. Just called them, and it hasn't even shipped yet! That's unacceptable. 11 days later? No email. Nothing. Claimed they had over 18,000 web orders, and they're behind. I guess all those email got them a lot of one time customers, because that's what I'm going to be.


----------



## jakec

ive never had a problem with them. I ordered last week and had it in 4 days counting a weekend. I have an order in right now ill see how it goes. dont anticipate any different though.


----------



## jwcarlson

I'm with jakec. If I ordered something today, I wouldn't be surprised if I got it before the week was over. And at the latest it would probably be here Monday. I had a migratory top get shipped and one of the cleats broke off. It was because of how they packed it with the rest of the order. It was still fully functional, but I thought the feedback about the packing might be applicable. So I phoned in, talked to a real person right off the bat, and she shipped me a whole replacement top with no questions asked and I had it in a hurry. Two business days I think? I got the tracking number within an hour of calling her.

Zebra6331, how did you place your order? By web or by phone? Another member of BS I talk to quite a bit (outside of BS) has had some very odd dealings with ML too. Mostly by phone, though.
I ordered twice during their sale. Once the first day and once the second. Both orders over $100 and both were at my house less than a week later. I'll say that I'm ordered 5 packs of boxes, 100 packs of frames, that kind of thing. Stuff that I assume is prepackaged and they just slap a label on. 

The only negative experience I've had with any bee supply place was Kelley. I had a similar problem as to what you describe having with Mann Lake. Had to call to get a status update and the lady I talked to was super nice, got me the information I wanted quickly (ended up being close to a month before I got my stuff). I haven't ordered again from them, but that's mostly because their quality of frames and their pricing. I won't hold a little blip against a company, but Kelley threw in extra frame parts with my order which lead me to believe that they knew the end bars were prone to cracking/breaking.

One of the biggest lessons I've learned about beekeeping is have the equipment ordered in the fall, assembled in during winter, and painted at the first sign of painting weather (if you tend to paint outside like I do). And have more than you think you'll need. By about two times.


----------



## dynemd

I just placed a big order with them during their sale. Ordered Monday night, received it Thursday 3 days later. Got a good price, free shipping and some beautiful wood supers and frames. I love everything about them. Have you ever placed an order with some of the other vendors out there? I've waited 2-3 weeks with some...


----------



## TomG

They offer that sale once a year. I can't imagine how many orders they got vs how many they receive on an average day. I know I personally took advantage of it myself. I had a buddy order the same day as me and he got his in 5 business days. My order took 8 business days to arrive, and while I would have liked to have it sooner I had to accept that I saved a good chunk of money on the sale. Unfortunately, in 2016 we have all come to expect things to be done right this second. The beauty of a free market is that you can choose to do business somewhere else but I'm positive you won't find anywhere with better prices when you include the free shipping. Also anytime I've ever had a problem, once it was even my fault they righted it.


----------



## S4 basics

I have a great history with them. However my last order (internet) is 11 days old and no word. Until I called today to make a phone order because the web version was locking up. The lady on the line confided that they got swamped and are on it. I'm glad I ordered early.


----------



## Tim KS

I always wait until I need $100 or more (sometimes $3-400) and order. I ALWAYS have it here in less than 5 days. Their shipping & handling dept. is top notch in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard P

Sometimes things just happen in the mail order bussiness, and it just keeps spiraling. I know, I run one, LOL. But I have never had a problem with them. got in an order last week in 3 days, and waiting for new hives that were on sale. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## kaizen

I ordered 400 bucks worth of stuff on Thursday morning feb 25th. it was at my door on the 26th before noon. Pa to NH in less then 24 hours. 
last year was the same thing and everyone that ordered during their sale waited a few weeks. you won't find many mannlake haters here. good product. great people. great prices on most items.


----------



## Smokin' Joe

Sorry to hear Zebra. I have had excellent service from them over the past year. Orders always arrive within 4 days, via Fed Ex. One time I ordered the wrong frames for the foundation I use. I called in to report my mistake and they sent me the proper frames free of charge and didn't ask for the wrong frames to be returned. Great customer service as well.


----------



## bee keeper chef

Bought from mann lake last sat during the sale product was delivered on tues 3 days later never had a problem with them


----------



## Colobee

The 10 day delay isn't too surprising for the MM sale. 

The 2016 price jumps for wooden ware - around 20% - are quite a disappointment. I hope they enjoy the rush before the stunning silence. I'll be building that box joint jig I've always wanted. It will take a heck of a sale to get my business.


----------



## jwcarlson

Colobee said:


> The 2016 price jumps for wooden ware - around 20% - are quite a disappointment.


Agreed. Glad I bought bulk boxes during the 11% off in November and some more here in March. And also glad that I cut my own boxes (with rabbet joints) so I can see how they seem to hold up and if that's a good enough solution for me. I makes sense to buy deeps at the prices they charge now. But when you start adding more and more, I'll look elsewhere.

Acorn (of plastic frame and foundation fame) sells pre-cut wooden boxes now too. And the prices they quoted me were pretty competitive. So that's another place to look. And it might not be that bad having it shipped either if you're buying in a decent quantity.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug

zebra6331 said:


> . . . though they *spammed us 4 times a day* with their emails . . . 11 days later? *No email*. Nothing.


These could be related. I placed my first order ever with Mann Lake a few weeks ago. My very first order confirmation email made it to my Inbox, but then I didn't see anything more, though I did receive my order 4 days after placing it.

I just searched my email client for "mannlake" and found that my second order confirmation and my shipping confirmation were both in my Junk folder, along with a flurry of promotional emails from them. 

So good on Mann Lake for shipping quickly, but they really need to throttle that spam machine back a bit.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug

zebra6331 said:


> Claimed they had over 18,000 web orders, and they're behind.


From my order confirmation email it also looks like their systems are not well automated. 

My shipping address is mis-spelled on my order confirmation PDF, despite it's correct in my online account. So some poor soul is manually re-typing addresses into their shipping system. (p.s. to Mann Lake; if you're going to re-enter shipping address, at least copy and paste them!)

And the Fedex shipping charge is in a different font, and slightly misaligned. So some poor soul is manually editing PDFs with shipping charges.

If they're doing this with 18,000 orders I can understand how they'd get backed up.


----------



## D Coates

I ordered twice. The first order was here within a couple days. The other one took over a week. I'd kinda forgotten about it until I was heading home for lunch and I wondered about it. Lo and behold there it was on my front doorstep. All of my interactions with Mann Lake have been very good.


----------



## bee keeper chef

check out Ohio bee box for wood ware


----------



## Brad Bee

bee keeper chef said:


> check out Ohio bee box for wood ware


Do they have a website? I don't get a hit on Google for Ohio Bee Box Company.


----------



## missybee

I get the stuff from mann in two days without fail, always good quality. They sent some stuff wrong size once, I had the replacement the next day.


----------



## bee keeper chef

ohiobeebox.com


----------



## twgun1

Weird, I ordered on March 4th and had everything by the 9th. NO problems. I did, however, place another order yesterday via phone because I had a few questions regarding the product and they told me they were 5 days behind on shipping out. I was fine with that since they told me up front.


----------



## Colobee

I've had great luck with them in the recent past - no complaints there. Last year I stocked up on medium commercial 8 & 10 frame supers, on sale for $7.50/ea with the bulk discount (40 & up). Free shipping. Now I'm thrilled with that decision. 

Like I said - it will take a heck of a sale to get me back "in the mood", now that they are $12.10/ea., in bulk. 

Thanks for the OB link...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Brad Bee said:


> Do they have a website?  I don't get a hit on Google for Ohio Bee Box Company.


Ohio Bee Box currently is one of the Beesource advertisers in the display ads on the right hand side of this page. 

Here is a direct link:
http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/


----------



## LeonardS

bee keeper chef said:


> check out Ohio bee box for wood ware


Good pricing, but $35.00 freight on 10 mediums lessons the good pricing for me. And $105.00 freight on 30 mediums, so the freight cost per box must be set.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I've order twice from the Ohio Bee Box Company this year. You can't beat the price. Justin has always done me right. He saved me over $2000 on my last order.

Ohiobeebox.com


----------



## Skunkape71

Put in my MM order on March 6th. Still nothing. I called, and they said they were backed up.

I've always had great service from them, but between lack of major savings, and rising costs, I need to learn to make this stuff on my own. This is my 2nd year. The woodworking would be somewhat of a hobby in itself.

Guess it's time to buy that fancy table saw I've been wanting for some time.


----------



## jwcarlson

Skunkape71 said:


> Guess it's time to buy that fancy table saw I've been wanting for some time.


Or a $50 one off Craigslist.


----------



## enjambres

I ordered on the 6th of March. Got confirmation the next day saying they'd notify me when they shipped. Since then, nada. All my stuff was marked "in stock" when I ordered it, and it is relatively small, just-over $100 order of things, not tons of woodenware, etc. This is my first, and maybe, only, order from them. I'm not impressed, so far. They are on my cranky call list for tomorrow.

I am so spoiled because I can drive to Betterbee - it's practically next door to my preferred supermarket.

Enj.


----------



## Randy Andy

Mann lake has the BEST customer service of any company out there. They are the quickest to ship. Try a few of the other suppliers and you will see the superior customer service. The best prices are from dadant, and they have been offering free shipping from time to time lately. I've called Mann lake when I need an order quickly. I called two weeks ago for a bag of pollen sub on a Thursday afternoon and it was at my door Friday morning. Granted they are onlyb4 hours away, that is the best free shipping you will ever get! Sorry you had a bad experience, but Mann lake is always willing to make it right. Best of luck


----------



## Michael Vendryes

Or one sheet of 3/4 ply wood $29 from Home Depot = 8. 6 5/8 honey boxes, also made a great daddy/ daughter project.

I only wish I could make the frames, As I ordered frames on 3/11/16 it's now 3/16/16 still no email shipping confirmation. Last time it took 15 days to get my order. I'm unable to get a Mann lake Rep on the phone, only their answer service. I'll be dropping them as soon as I can find a suitable alternative.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

This time of year most if not all beekeeping suppliers are backed up with thousands of orders. A little pre planning will ensure you get what you need in time for spring. I order all my supplies in Jan. Get it all within 4 days.
As far as emails, you can unsubscribe anytime you want.


----------



## Michael Vendryes

Mr.Beeman said:


> This time of year most if not all beekeeping suppliers are backed up with thousands of orders. A little pre planning will ensure you get what you need in time for spring. I order all my supplies in Jan. Get it all within 4 days.
> As far as emails, you can unsubscribe anytime you want.


I respepectfully disagree with your post because a company of this size should be upfront with its customers, if you don't have an item in stock then say so on your website. And certainly don't take people's money and then take 3 weeks to deliver. If you are backed up tell your customers! I've tried to cancel my order but I can't get anyone on the phone, and there's no way to do it on their website.

Update: finally got a Mann lake Rep on the phone cancelled the order, have already ordered through an other online retailer guaranteed delivery Friday for the same exact items. If Mann Lake want to stay at the top there going to have to up there game


----------



## missybee

I didn't place my online order until late Sunday night, it hit my door step Wednesday. I placed another order on Monday got it Friday. 
No complaints here.


----------



## Geno

If rating the major beekeeping suppliers in quality of product, customer service, packaging and delivery, Mann Lake would be at the top of the list. So far I have zero complaints.


----------



## jwcarlson

Michael Vendryes said:


> Update: finally got a Mann lake Rep on the phone cancelled the order, have already ordered through an other online retailer guaranteed delivery Friday for the same exact items. If Mann Lake want to stay at the top there going to have to up there game


How much more did you pay?


----------



## Geno

Lack of planning on the beekeepers part does not create an emergency for the supplier. Understanding it's a two way street and trying to eliminate a traffic jam, the outcome will be much smoother.


----------



## Fusion_power

I have to toss my two cents worth into this fray in favor of Mann Lake. I run a small business selling tomato and pepper seedlings. I know exactly how it feels to have too many orders and not enough time to get them all filled in the time frame customers would like. I do my best to tell my customers when I'm backlogged or when weather or some other inconvenience prevents me from shipping. Even then, there will be factors out of my control such as weather. Plan ahead, order what is needed well in advance of when it is needed. Make it easier on all concerned including the supplier! Most of all, when a supplier jumps through hoops to get your order delivered in 4 days or less, understand that such timely service is not always possible.

On the other hand, I definitely have a problem with any business spamming me multiple times daily. I don't do that to my customers and I don't put up with it from my suppliers.


----------



## Geno

Fusion_Power, you just described a management model called Tomato Plant Problem. Too many plants to water so you know the results....nice post, you have experienced both sides.


----------



## Riskybizz

"If Mann Lake want to stay at the top there going to have to up there game ...'

I don't really know of any other company in the beekeeping supply business that offers the kind of customer service that Mann Lake does. There have been numerous times that they have stepped up and made me a very satisfied customer. Like anything else communication is key, and expectations should be discussed and verified. As mentioned here on this thread, waiting to the busiest time of the season to order your supplies is also not recommended. Those homemade plywood supers look really nice in the garage but I'm wondering what you expect them to look like 3-4 years from now after they have been exposed to the elements. For me that would be a major waste of time and resource's making boxes out of plywood, and that's precisely why Mann Lake is on top of their game.


----------



## Colobee

One thing I notice with last years' super orders - about 2/3rds were true 6-5/8", the rest being less - down to as little as 6-1/2". I measured everything once I noticed, & matched pieces down to 6-11/16". In all they replaced ~25% with no argument - just a pic for confirmation. A few of the finger joints were also too mismatched to go together. Again - replaced with little or no objection.

Mass production has it's positives & negatives. Tolerances widen, and "too wet" wood shrinks. Just be sure you get what you pay for. Their customer service IS commendable.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Michael Vendryes said:


> I respepectfully disagree with your post because a company of this size should be upfront with its customers, if you don't have an item in stock then say so on your website. And certainly don't take people's money and then take 3 weeks to deliver. If you are backed up tell your customers! I've tried to cancel my order but I can't get anyone on the phone, and there's no way to do it on their website.
> 
> Update: finally got a Mann lake Rep on the phone cancelled the order, have already ordered through an other online retailer guaranteed delivery Friday for the same exact items. If Mann Lake want to stay at the top there going to have to up there game


I hope everything works out for you Michael. When did you order the supplies from the other company? Wednesday? If so, that's a real fast turn around time.


----------



## jwcarlson

Colobee said:


> One thing I notice with last years' super orders - about 2/3rds were true 6-5/8", the rest being less - down to as little as 6-1/2". I measured everything once I noticed, & matched pieces down to 6-11/16". In all they replaced ~25% with no argument - just a pic for confirmation. A few of the finger joints were also too mismatched to go together. Again - replaced with little or no objection.
> 
> Mass production has it's positives & negatives. Tolerances widen, and "too wet" wood shrinks. Just be sure you get what you pay for. Their customer service IS commendable.


There is some variation in boxes, I'm not sure how important that 1/8" is? I never worry about it.


----------



## Colobee

It all adds up. The process of replacing 30-40 year old equipment has gives me a new perspective, and I'm only sharing an observation. It's not a big deal - just an observation.

New equipment should be "as advertised". Short boxes will result in excess propolis. "Bee space" is for real. Having observed the end result of violators - starting with correct bee-space just makes sense. Get what you pay for. Mann Lake will accommodate you in this respect if you notice. 

If you don't start by observing bee space, burr comb and propolis are the result. Beekeeping is hard enough. Don't ignore the basics.


----------



## jwcarlson

Colobee said:


> If you don't start by observing bee space, burr comb and propolis are the result. Beekeeping is hard enough. Don't ignore the basics.


I don't disagree, but I just haven't noticed an issue. Burr comb is pretty much non-existent in my hives because most of them have a decent amount of foundationless frames that were drawn out as drone comb. That's one nice thing about foundationless.  I do see a little bit of it now switching to foundation, but they still have enough drone comb in the frames that it's usually not more than a couple globs 2-3" wide.

Are you buying the budget, commercial, or select boxes, Colobee?


----------



## troyheckman

I agree with the importance of beespace and I am by no means an expert beekeeper so I'll leave that to you guys. But I do know a fair amount about woodworking and when it comes to that 1/8" difference in width of boards you have to be aware that wood can't keep tolerances that close throughout different humidities. I'm sure that when they're cut they are dead-on at 6 5/8" but if you live in a dryer/wetter climate they're going to be undersized/oversized from specs. I'm not sure what the humidity is like where you are from but where I live the difference between spring and late summer humidity is enough to change board widths that much across the grain. If you want tighter specs you'll have to go to a material other than wood, there is not much manufacturers can do to get past swelling or shrinking.


----------



## ralittlefield

It seems unwise to stop doing business with a company that has so many satisfied customers just because of one bad experience. I've never understood why people do that.


----------



## Michael B

Ordered $2000 worth of materials during the march sale. Arrived via FedEx Freight semi in two days. It was 4 pallets of frames, foundation, and queen rearing supplies.


----------



## Colobee

jwcarlson said:


> Are you buying the budget, commercial, or select boxes, Colobee?


The last bunch were commercials. I've tried 'em all. When I called they confirmed that they had a batch of wood that hadn't been kilned adequately. Many were exactly 6-5/8". They replaced the ones that were short.


----------



## bw200314

never had any trouble with them. With the sale they had can understand them being behind. That was a sale lot of people could not resist. I saved over a thousand dollars


----------



## bw200314

another thing u have to remember about Mann Lake is the free freight over a 100 order.


----------



## Dave1958

Apparently, there are thousands of new beekeepers. Most want to be treatment free because of all the youtube videos that tout that experienced beekeepers are " doing it wrong". There will be a lot of nearly new equipment available nearby on craigslist in a couple of years( but they will want to charge shipping)


----------



## clyderoad

There already is, Dave1958, at least in these parts.
When I ask if the brood boxes and supers have drawn frames I get silence on the telephone
or a blank look if in person. 
Many want 20% less than what they paid, and are fast to mention that shipping
the equipment to them when purchased was expensive 
Most of the stuff will cycle through a few more new beekeepers who think 20% off retail is a good deal :scratch:.


----------



## aunt betty

ralittlefield said:


> It seems unwise to stop doing business with a company that has so many satisfied customers just because of one bad experience. I've never understood why people do that.


If I told you that I have many satisfied honey customers (I do), sold you some rotten honey that was fermented, then when you called back asking for some satisfaction I told you "I'm sorry but you should have tested it at the point of sale" and then said that "we're not responsible but we can sell you another jar if you'd like"...would you spring for the second jar?

Not saying Mann lake would do such a thing. Just demonstrating how it works when a customer gets crapped on and quits shopping at at a certain supplier. (it happens)


----------



## Randy Andy

aunt betty said:


> If I told you that I have many satisfied honey customers (I do), sold you some rotten honey that was fermented, then when you called back asking for some satisfaction I told you "I'm sorry but you should have tested it at the point of sale" and then said that "we're not responsible but we can sell you another jar if you'd like"...would you spring for the second jar?
> 
> 
> Not saying Mann lake would do such a thing. Just demonstrating how it works when a customer gets crapped on and quits shopping at at a certain supplier. (it happens)





Mann lake would ship you a new jar and then tell you to keep the old jar. There customer service rivals any company I've ever dealt with, and not just bee suppliers. The truth is when you need equipment in the heat of the season, you expect it yesterday. It's much easier and less troublesome to always have extra equipment in stock. I find that when I order mid season I typically call Mann lake to make sure they have what I need and many times they ship same day. If they are out of what you need sometimes they can recommend a substitute.

Just to show how great their customer service is I had a batch of frames that the foundation didn't fit correctly they sent fedex to my house with a packing slip to pick them up free of charge!


----------



## Daniel Y

dynemd said:


> I just placed a big order with them during their sale. Ordered Monday night, received it Thursday 3 days later. Got a good price, free shipping and some beautiful wood supers and frames. I love everything about them. Have you ever placed an order with some of the other vendors out there? I've waited 2-3 weeks with some...


3 days to the same state? not all that good. I usually get my orders from them the next day. But then I am only 2 hours away from their store. Bad timing is what it sounds like to me. Order in the fall for next spring.


----------



## jwcarlson

Colobee said:


> The last bunch were commercials. I've tried 'em all. When I called they confirmed that they had a batch of wood that hadn't been kilned adequately. Many were exactly 6-5/8". They replaced the ones that were short.


I only buy their budget boxes, and they do vary a bit, some MIGHT be 1/8" out, but usually less than that. No real visible cracks between boxes once they're assembled and stacked. I honestly couldn't be happier with the budget stuff. And the budget ones didn't look to have near the increase in price in the new catalog compared to the others.


----------



## Colobee

Yeah, I noticed that the select mediums are just 15 cents more than both budget & commercial (in bulk). That's a "limited time offer". It fluctuates a bit every year. I'm pretty well set but if they run the wooden ware sale I'll be checking. 'Looking at older catalogs, I see we got a pretty big decrease for '14 to '15, then back up to just a bit higher ( than '14) this year. I got spoiled by that 25% off on last spring's already reduced prices.

My May 7th order is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Over 2 weeks - I believe that's a new longevity record. Oh well - on with beekeeping.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Colobee said:


> My[HIGHLIGHT] May 7th order is supposed to arrive tomorrow.[/HIGHLIGHT] Over 2 weeks - I believe that's a new longevity record. Oh well - on with beekeeping.


Considering that 'tomorrow' is March 22nd, I'd say Mann Lake is doing pretty well to ship your order before you even place the order!




... or was that May 7th *2015* ...


----------



## ralittlefield

aunt betty said:


> If I told you that I have many satisfied honey customers (I do), sold you some rotten honey that was fermented, then when you called back asking for some satisfaction I told you "I'm sorry but you should have tested it at the point of sale" and then said that "we're not responsible but we can sell you another jar if you'd like"...would you spring for the second jar?
> 
> Not saying Mann lake would do such a thing. Just demonstrating how it works when a customer gets crapped on and quits shopping at at a certain supplier. (it happens)


Since this thread is about Mann Lake, and my experience is that Mann Lake would not respond that way, I do not see the relevance of your comment. Sure, there are companies that treat people poorly. Mann lake is not one of them.

In fact my first order with them (several years and many thousands of dollars ago) was for some frames. When the order came, they had sent only half enough end bars. I called them about it and with no questions, they sent me the missing end bars. They are a good company and, in my opinion, people do themselves a disservice by abandoning them because of one bad experience.


----------



## Colobee

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Considering that 'tomorrow' is March 22nd, I'd say Mann Lake is doing pretty well to ship your order before you even place the order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... or was that May 7th *2015* ...


Nice catch Rader. 3/7/16 order, arrives 3/22/16.


----------



## Colobee

Good News/Bad News. 
The good - my order finally came and it was 80% correct. The right items are already on the way, with just a quick phone call - as usual. 
The bad - I ordered medium plastic drone comb frames and got deeps. 
The good (again) the replacement mediums will probably be here in 2 days, along with a return shipping label.


----------



## billdean

This will be my first year bee keeping and needed some supplies. I had no idea that bee keeping vendors would be backed up as they are. I placed my order with Mann Lakes on March 16 for a $1000.00 worth of equipment. As of yet I have not heard anything from them. They did acknowledge my order a few days later. I am a little worried that my stuff may not arrive in time. All though I made a mistake of ordering at one of their most busiest times of the year I would order from them again. I probably would have the same issue with other companies right now also and Mann Lakes seems to have a great following.


----------



## StellaRose

billdean said:


> This will be my first year bee keeping and needed some supplies. I had no idea that bee keeping vendors would be backed up as they are. I placed my order with Mann Lakes on March 16 for a $1000.00 worth of equipment. As of yet I have not heard anything from them. They did acknowledge my order a few days later. I am a little worried that my stuff may not arrive in time. All though I made a mistake of ordering at one of their most busiest times of the year I would order from them again. I probably would have the same issue with other companies right now also and Mann Lakes seems to have a great following.


I would follow up with them. Especially if there was an option to ship whole orders only. I placed an order with Brushy Mt. last week and chose that option to save money on shipping. It turned out that there was one item on the order that was holding it up. Since it was a small, lightweight item, they offered to go ahead and ship the rest and cover the shipping costs on the backordered item. It can't hurt to ask anyway.


----------



## Randy Andy

billdean said:


> This will be my first year bee keeping and needed some supplies. I had no idea that bee keeping vendors would be backed up as they are. I placed my order with Mann Lakes on March 16 for a $1000.00 worth of equipment. As of yet I have not heard anything from them. They did acknowledge my order a few days later. I am a little worried that my stuff may not arrive in time. All though I made a mistake of ordering at one of their most busiest times of the year I would order from them again. I probably would have the same issue with other companies right now also and Mann Lakes seems to have a great following.



I ordered a few odds and ends from Dadant last Tuesday and they just shipped last night. From now until about mid June all of the suppliers will have some delays. I experienced that last year and learned to order early! It's so much easier to have wax, frames, supers, deeps, covers and bottom boards on the shelf when you need them.i would give Mann lake a call though every time I've called to follow up its usually shipped the same day. Sometimes the local store is out of stock and you need a person to get it shipped from Minnesota.


----------



## jcummins

billdean said:


> This will be my first year bee keeping and needed some supplies. I had no idea that bee keeping vendors would be backed up as they are. I placed my order with Mann Lakes on March 16 for a $1000.00 worth of equipment. As of yet I have not heard anything from them. They did acknowledge my order a few days later. I am a little worried that my stuff may not arrive in time. All though I made a mistake of ordering at one of their most busiest times of the year I would order from them again. I probably would have the same issue with other companies right now also and Mann Lakes seems to have a great following.


I order some items March 14th, go it today March 23rd.


----------



## Cyan

I placed my first ever Mann Lake order yesterday. It was a small order, but it will give me the opportunity to compare their ware to what I currently have. I still find however, that I could very well be ordering from 3 different places (depending on what I need) and I'm ok with that.


----------



## GaryG74

I placed a small order to ML during the sale, 100 unassembled deep frames, 20 slotted top frames, matching plastic foundation, 100 metal frames rests. Got it in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## billdean

I guess someone from Mann Lake must be monitoring this site. I woke up this morning with an e-mail from Mann Lake saying they shipped my stuff. It will be here tomorrow. I feel much better knowing my things will be here in time. I guess I should place another order now knowing they are so backed up and it might be awhile before I receive it.


----------



## knucklehead

I just received my Mann Lake order, ordered on March 11th, and arrived today (March 24th). While it was slow shipping, shipping was free on my order. It wasn't a big deal to me, i'm happy with the prices I paid and what I received!


----------



## Tigger19687

I noticed their stuff on Amazon was more expensive


----------



## aunt betty

Ordered a ross round kit from them a couple weeks ago. (the sale)
It was slow getting here and was one section ring short.
They mailed me a replacement ring the same day and I had it in two.
They are not a bad company. Their wood work is very high quality.
Mann Lake and the other suppliers I have dealt with are all very good people to work with.


----------



## StellaRose

Tigger19687 said:


> I noticed their stuff on Amazon was more expensive


I've noticed that with several companies that I order from. I've always assumed that they have to make up for whatever percentage Amazon takes.


----------



## Colobee

It's interesting to see the variations - 'folks reporting that they have made and received orders well within the time window of my relatively small order.

They must be swamped.


----------



## Barhopper

It happens every year. I would think that by now they would know it's coming and hire more staff to handle the orders during and after the sale. I received nothing from them until I complained. Hopefully I'll need nothing additional for a while.


----------



## LeonardS

Barhopper said:


> It happens every year. I would think that by now they would know it's coming and hire more staff to handle the orders during and after the sale. I received nothing from them until I complained. Hopefully I'll need nothing additional for a while.


Or people could understand that you are going to be waiting for a while if you order during their sales. They are located in a rural location, so it's probably not so easy to hire and train 20 extra people for two weeks per year.


----------



## Colobee

Beekeeping, like life, requires some forward planning. I have a short list (usually empty) of the things I need right away, and a longer list of the things I might eventually want or need. I also keep a reserve of $$$ for those eventualities and capitalize on sales and free shipping. Given the tidal wave of new beekeepers, and their demand for certain items, it just makes sense to plan on waiting for almost any item - especially when it is included in a sale. 

Normally, orders from ML arrive within a week. During sales that might go into a second week. If there is a mix up - add another few days or week for the correction. ML has always gotten much of my business because, when everything is taken into account, they are very competitive. I've never been dissatisfied with the final outcome of an order, thanks to their exceptional customer service.

I look forward to their "Sale" offerings, compare them with other vendors, and proceed accordingly. I don't wait for a sale to get stuff I need in relatively short order, knowing that those items might soon be on back-order, or the order buried in an avalanche of sale orders.

In retrospect, I shouldn't have jumped on the "disappointment" bandwagon. The delays were understandable, and probably should have been expected. It's good to see a quality vendor doing good business. It keeps the competition on their toes.


----------



## Cyan

Got that order today. Everything looks good. The solid bottom boards & migratory covers are well built, but I'll wait to pass judgement on the boxes until I get them built. One thing I really liked though is how they were packaged- no plastic strapping that was overtightened and therefore cutting into the wood. Other than this, there are a few minor imperfections, but nothing a coat of paint can't hide. I can definitely see doing business with them again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard P

I was pleased with this company last time I commented in this thread, and I placed an order todayat 2 PM central with a bunch of stuff, some big some small. 175 pounds of stuff, and I got my tracking numbers 2 hrs later with expected delivery tommorrow. I might be lucky twice, but I believe they are on their game as far as Iam concerned. I hope y'all make friends again, they really are very good.. It's just something that happened on your order I guess. All the best...


----------



## Daniel Y

We placed an order for bottles on Tuesday, still waiting. that is along time for us from Mann Lake since we are a two hour drive over the mountains from there. By the way they are anything but Rural. they are basically a suburb of Sacramento. I suspect they are simply busy this time of year and orders are not being filled as quickly. I would really expect to see that order today though. It was supposedly placed by my Daughter so I am not sure if the delay is Mann Lake or the child


----------



## wildbranch2007

Daniel Y said:


> We placed an order for bottles on Tuesday, still waiting. that is along time for us from Mann Lake since we are a two hour drive over the mountains from there. By the way they are anything but Rural. they are basically a suburb of Sacramento. I suspect they are simply busy this time of year and orders are not being filled as quickly. I would really expect to see that order today though. It was supposedly placed by my Daughter so I am not sure if the delay is Mann Lake or the child


Mann Lake tells u up front when placing an order recently that due to high volume there will be a minimum of 1 week delay, at least that's what they told me using the online order form


----------



## aldenmiller

I have made one order with Mann Lake. I placed a small order online on 4/3. Two days later I received an email confirmation that my order was placed. I finally received my order on 4/14.

Maybe I have become too accustomed to being able to order something online and receiving it within a week even if it is across the country but I was not very pleased with my first experience with them.

-Alden


----------



## jwcarlson

aldenmiller, my last order from them shipped a little slower than normal. I'm sure it depends on geographical location as well as other things, but typically if I order something on Monday I'll have it at my house by Friday or as soon as Thursday that same week.


----------



## aunt betty

Give them a break. It's spring and every beekeeper in the nation is ordering things. Can't compare Mann Lake to Amazon or Ebay. It's employee owned and run. What more can you want? 

I've had some slow deliveries and some confusion on order confirmation myself but everything always gets here.

I went to Dadant in early March. Picked up their last shallow foundations and was shorted 50 (back ordered).
Still waiting. These things happen. This is why you can not wait until you need something to order it. Have to plan ahead...it's a beekeeper thing.


----------



## ralittlefield

aunt betty said:


> . Have to plan ahead...


I think this is it in a nutshell. But I will not be surprised if we have this same conversation next year.

Every year, I have people calling me looking for equipment TODAY, because they have bees coming this weekend. I do my best to help them, but really..... Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part!


----------



## shinbone

I have had frequent slow-to-ship experiences with Mann Lake. They are my last choice because of this.

I tend to have faster shipping service with Brushy Mointain, but they all can be slow at times.


----------



## kramerbryan

I placed a Mann Lake order last Sun and had Wed afternoon. I have always been pleased with their lead time and accuracy of their order. This is the busiest time of year for them, it's like people don't understand that they are getting bees. Plan ahead and order early.


----------



## Ian

This is why small orders are more expensive, hardly worth the hassle


----------



## LeonardS

Daniel Y said:


> We placed an order for bottles on Tuesday, still waiting. that is along time for us from Mann Lake since we are a two hour drive over the mountains from there. By the way they are anything but Rural. they are basically a suburb of Sacramento. I suspect they are simply busy this time of year and orders are not being filled as quickly. I would really expect to see that order today though. It was supposedly placed by my Daughter so I am not sure if the delay is Mann Lake or the child


I was referring to their home location in Hackensack, MN..........yes it is rural!!


----------



## Cyan

Back on this subject; one supplier either forgot to send my frames or they were lost or stolen somewhere in transit. Obviously I called them and they're looking into it, but it sucks none the less.


----------



## Bella Honey

Never had a problem with mann lake at my door with in a day or two


----------



## Colobee

Mann Lake has exceptional customer service. I'm still holding out hope for a "wooden ware sale". I could use another thirty or forty 8-frame medium supers. Otherwise I'll be building that finger joint box jig & wondering why I waited so long.

The kind of sales they offer, along with free shipping over $100 on most, makes it understandable when they get backlogged and have delays.


----------



## dtrooster

Its not just Mann Lake. I ordered just frame parts and foundation from Dadant and 12 days to ship, if I hadn't called and threatened to cancel the order it woulda been longer than that.


----------



## wildbranch2007

order placed on the 14th received on the 19th with a weekend in between in the busiest part of their season, can't hardly complain about that:thumbsup:


----------



## Rzrbackbees

wildbranch2007 said:


> order placed on the 14th received on the 19th with a weekend in between in the busiest part of their season, can't hardly complain about that:thumbsup:


Same experience here. I always plan ahead on orders so I'm not counting the days and following the fed ex trucks around. Time flies when you plan ahead.


----------



## jwcarlson

Ian said:


> This is why small orders are more expensive, hardly worth the hassle


Bingo. 
My head would explode working for customer service at any company, let alone a beekeeping company.


----------



## Ian

Our cooperative bee supply store is run off their feet with hobby sales, and not complaining, but they need to increase the pricing on small orders due to all the time needed to make those sales (teaching how to beekeep with every box sold). As compared to large commercial orders or internet sales where it's mearly moving inventory and entering numbers. 

And with that extra charges, the real hassle comes with the follow up complaints... Usually tied to inexperience. 
Business is business, busy is good


----------



## jwcarlson

Ian said:


> And with that extra charges, the real hassle comes with the follow up complaints... Usually tied to inexperience.


What would it cost to get you to work Flow Hive customer service this summer?


----------



## jbeshearse

Mann Lake has always gotten the product to me very timely. My last order of 500 wedge top/split bottom frames and wired with hooks foundation which was last month, was on my doorstep within 5 days (including the extra veil, smoker and hive tool). The foundation was back ordered but has since arrived. I really like the cut and fit of the frames as I have in the past. However, the top bars see to feature a groove cut to deep and I sent an email to them concerning that. They responded quickly with both email and phone calls. They feel the have the cut correctly, I disagree. But at the end of the day the customer service was great, even if it did not result in my expectation. If they would cut the bar just a bit differently then the SHB hiding place would not be there and you could use grooved bottom bars without the need to trim the foundation. Overall I am pleased with Mann Lake's quality and customer service.


----------



## crofter

Jbeshearse;

I felt the extra groove depth is needed when you install plastic foundation and also usually allows installation of wired wax without hooks enough room so it is not jammed top and bottom and distorted. The extra groove above the corner of you foundation wire hooks should not be any compromise. I use the wedge top bar for everything! I am going to call Mann Lake and cast a cancelling vote!:lookout:


----------



## jbeshearse

crofter said:


> Jbeshearse;
> 
> I felt the extra groove depth is needed when you install plastic foundation and also usually allows installation of wired wax without hooks enough room so it is not jammed top and bottom and distorted. The extra groove above the corner of you foundation wire hooks should not be any compromise. I use the wedge top bar for everything! I am going to call Mann Lake and cast a cancelling vote!:lookout:


Yes Frank, they called it a grooved wedge top bar. They only do one style thus it is cut for plastic. But if they just cut the wedge to the same depth as the groove it would work equally as well for wax with hooks,without hooks and plastic. This style is why you have to use slotted bottom bars with wax foundation on their frames. It also makes the wired with hooks harder to install because the portion of the top bar where the foundation rests against is narrower. Also I have taken some of there apart after use (cut comb) and the grooves had wax moth larva, even when none were evident in the hive. (Easy hiding place)

No need to vote, they are not going to change it for me.


----------



## crofter

I am blessed with not having hive beetles and in 5 years no wax moths yet so did not think of the hidey hole angle. I am not sure if the fix you see is to make the groove shallower or to make the severing cut for the wedge higher. If the latter, would it not remove some material from the frame rest area of the top bar lug? I will have to have a better look next time I have my hands on one. Not today; dang, it is snowing outside and the bees and I are moping around inside!

On hanging the non hooked wax foundation; I run a smear of glue on the face of the wedge and the recess that contact the wax. Does not really stick to the foundation but mechanically grips it once dry. Prevents the foundation sagging if you happen to not squeeze it tightly when nailing or stapling the wedge.


----------



## Ian

jwcarlson said:


> What would it cost to get you to work Flow Hive customer service this summer?


Well... Lol
They told me there was a customer in last week who ordered a few packages... On pick up, with a line up of 50 customers behind him picking up packages that day, he asked..."so now where do I put them..." He had no boxes!! 
Hmmmmm lol!!?!


----------



## jwcarlson

Ian said:


> Well... Lol
> They told me there was a customer in last week who ordered a few packages... On pick up, with a line up of 50 customers behind him picking up packages that day, he asked..."so now where do I put them..." He had no boxes!!
> Hmmmmm lol!!?!


Oh boy! hahaha
I can't imagine some of the things they hear.


----------



## beemandan

On the subject of Mann Lake customer service. I usually order supplies in the winter when things are slow but realized last week that I was going to come up short on deep frames. I called ML on Friday and ordered 500. Monday afternoon I got an email confirming shipment. Tuesday morning a call from ML with a tracking number. A call Thursday afternoon from FedX ground telling me that my skid would be at their facility on Friday morning. And voila! No complaints here.


----------



## Bdfarmer555

Ordered 10 cases of deep plastic frames Sunday, 4/24. Order confirmation email Monday 4/25. Still waiting for a confirmation of shipping...


----------



## Agis Apiaries

Bdfarmer555 said:


> Ordered 10 cases of deep plastic frames Sunday, 4/24. Order confirmation email Monday 4/25. Still waiting for a confirmation of shipping...


Did you give them a call? I'm sure they'd be happy to let you know what's up?


----------



## beemandan

Bdfarmer555 said:


> Still waiting for a confirmation of shipping...


 Via internet or phone? I phoned my order in. Might be that human intervention makes the situation better.


----------



## missybee

All of our mann orders get here within 3-4 days, never varies. We order almost everything from them. Always 100 bucks for the free shipping lol esp if wooden ware.
I only order on line, never via phone


----------



## PepperBeeMan

I ordered (thru Mann Lake site) 1 hive body and a frame last week. 7 days later, still no confirmation of shipment. Yesterday, at 10:30am, I ordered 10 assembled frames w/foundation thru Amazon from Mann Lake, it shipped by the time I got off work lol

ORDER THRU AMAZON


----------



## Bdfarmer555

beemandan said:


> Via internet or phone? I phoned my order in. Might be that human intervention makes the situation better.


Ordered by Internet. Starting to think that human interface may make a difference. Got the shipping email 2-1/2 hrs after I posted above. Maybe their customer service monitors this thread? Lol. I was gonna call them this morning to ask about the delay, but no need after all. Wish I'd waited 1 more day to post in this thread.


----------



## Tigger19687

PepperBeeMan said:


> I ordered (thru Mann Lake site) 1 hive body and a frame last week. 7 days later, still no confirmation of shipment. Yesterday, at 10:30am, I ordered 10 assembled frames w/foundation thru Amazon from Mann Lake, it shipped by the time I got off work lol
> 
> ORDER THRU AMAZON


I was going to order unassembled deep frames, but the Amazon didn't give you the free shipping over $100.
I have not ordered yet....


----------



## PepperBeeMan

You gotta get Amazon Prime. Free 2 day shipping, movies, books etc. You can setup separate users under the same account for the family.


----------



## PepperBeeMan

Just called the 2nd time this week. Was given a new arrival time, 2 days after last time they told me. I told him I need to cancel because my nuc will beat it by AT LEAST 1 day (provided that the new arrival time is correct.)

So he expedited the order, saying it will go out today. Will see...


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

They are about a week behind. I placed a large order Sunday before last via internet. It was sbipped this Monday supposed to go freight but I got a email that it was on fed ex home delivery. It was delivered today. I uderstand they are very busy , no complaints here. They have never let me down.


----------



## PepperBeeMan

Absolutely. They've been very cordial with me. My frames arrived today and I got notified that the hive body shipped today. Said the PA division where hive bodies were to come from are like you said 1 week behind. It's that time of year.


----------



## McBee7

Stopped in at ML in Hackensack,Mn today to pick up some supplies including 15 gals of "Prosweet" to feed some nucs at $64 for 5 gals. On the bill they charged me less than $30 for 5 gals and when I questioned them about the price they said "If you pick your order up at the store "no shipping" you get a big break.....$34 times 3 = $102!!!!!
I should have picked up more 

==McBee7==


----------



## PepperBeeMan

Update: package arrived exactly as promised (after they rushed.) Just converted 8 frames to 10. Bees going crazy foraging.


----------



## RalphPierre

http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/woodenware/


----------



## diymom

Ohio bee box co has great prices, I need to figure out what their shipping costs are.

My Mann lake order came the same day as my brushy mountain order and i ordered the brushy stuff eight days earlier than the Mann lake. I concluded that it was a busy time of year for both companies and that Mann lake has quicker shipping in general. I also like their hand holds better. Mann lake also has a wider selection than most outfits and free shipping is a big selling point for me-brushy had free shipping with orders over 150. Mann lake got everything into one well packed box and I ordered the same hive box set up and frames from both companies (actually ordered six more frames from Mann than brushy), brushy used two boxes and my smoker got dented...

I have Amazon prime and ordered my bee suit from Mann lake through them and got free one day shipping.

Now I know to plan ahead and also know I can get supplies close by or on amazon if I need them in a hurry.


----------



## Fusion_power

My smoker gets dented a bit more every year.


----------



## Fusion_power

I ordered $100.05 of items from Mann Lake last Friday night. I received the shipment today about 9:00 a.m. They processed the order and got it out the door in jig time!


----------



## jwcarlson

My last order took a couple of extra days to show up compared to normal, but nothing outrageous. 

It's all about planning ahead.


----------



## kaizen

I put an order in 10 days ago and it took them a week to ship. When I got notified it shipped it was here the next day. just fyi if you are placing an order they are still a week behind.


----------



## costigaj

I know I'm a bit late to this thread but I've purchased from ML and never had an issue. I've never purchased during the hyper sales periods but always get my orders in 3-4 days. I've received merchandise from PA and MN. One time I ordered and got it in 2 days. It came from a local distributor.


----------



## RoadTripper

I placed 2 orders with them 8 days ago and haven't received anything yet. Had I known shipping would have taken this long I would have shopped elsewhere. This is my fist time ordering from ML, so it's not a great first impression. If I don't received my orders today, I will give them a call to see what's up. The shipping time is less of a concern to me than the lack of communication about the shipping.


----------



## jwcarlson

RoadTripper said:


> I placed 2 orders with them 8 days ago and haven't received anything yet. Had I known shipping would have taken this long I would have shopped elsewhere. This is my fist time ordering from ML, so it's not a great first impression. If I don't received my orders today, I will give them a call to see what's up. The shipping time is less of a concern to me than the lack of communication about the shipping.


They send you an email with tracking information when it ships. It's possible your email snagged it as "spam", but it's also possible they haven't shipped yet. Once you get an order confirmation what should they communicate to you until the item is shipped? Where do you think you would have got better shipping speeds from?


----------



## RoadTripper

jwcarlson said:


> They send you an email with tracking information when it ships. It's possible your email snagged it as "spam", but it's also possible they haven't shipped yet. Once you get an order confirmation what should they communicate to you until the item is shipped? Where do you think you would have got better shipping speeds from?


I don't remember the last time I purchased anything online where I din't receive a confirmation email that included at least an estimated shipping date, if not guaranteed. After 8 days, as far as I can tell, my items could be shipped 8 months from now, there is just no telling! I suppose some people may find this acceptable, but for someone like myself that does a lot of Internet shopping, this just isn't the norm. 

I'm not bashing ML by any means. I know they have a lot of very happy customers, and I have not heard anything but good things as a rule. I'm just contributing my personal first experience to this post. Perhaps in the future ML will adopt a process that gives at least an approximate shipping date with their invoice.


----------



## jwcarlson

Well, Mann Lake isn't Amazon. I do tons of internet shopping too... but understand that beekeeping supply houses aren't multi-billion dollar state-of-the-art corporations. 
ML is among the best regarding shipping speeds (at least in my limited experience). If you want frustration order from Kelley. They truly had no communication when I ordered from them. Finally called just to make sure they had the order. Took weeks to get the stuff. Haven't ordered from them again. 

ML is either swamped or changing something as even during the big sales my orders typically shipped the next day. So I could order Monday and would have the stuff by Thursday and sometimes Wednesday. I'm not sure if it's volume related or what, but something certainly seems off. Or maybe they're changing systems to in some way be more economical and that means slower order processing or shipping? Don't know. I still can't complain about their service.


----------



## siriustl

zebra6331 said:


> The kids bought a hive for my wife for Christmas. We still needed more startup items, so we ordered more from Mann Lake on March 4th, even though they spammed us 4 times a day with their emails. I was planning on staining/setting up all this past weekend. Never showed. Just called them, and it hasn't even shipped yet! That's unacceptable. 11 days later? No email. Nothing. Claimed they had over 18,000 web orders, and they're behind. I guess all those email got them a lot of one time customers, because that's what I'm going to be.


Next time look at www.honeybeecity.com, we received our hive in 4 days, completely put together and ready for bees.


----------



## jwcarlson

siriustl said:


> Next time look at www.honeybeecity.com, we received our hive in 4 days, completely put together and ready for bees.


For that price I could almost charter a plane and get it to you in three days instead of four.


----------



## EvilZeg

I was just at their PA store and they are slammed with orders. This is their "Busy Season" and they are doing the best that they can to keep up. As pointed out in previous posts this isn't Amazon. A lot of people are jumping into beekeeping because they want to save the bees which increases the pressure on suppliers.


----------



## Brad Bee

Digging up a post that I thought wasn't going to die.

I've bought most of my beekeeping things from Mann Lake. Mostly due to their free shipping, but most of the time their products are of good quality. I really like their frames. I normally don't have any problems with them, but I placed an order last Friday and have yet to receive a shipping notification. I called them to check on the status and was told that the order would likely be filled late this week and I would likely get it mid week next week.

Since I'm buying something that only Mann Lake sells, I guess I'll just have to wait, but IMO a 12 day purchase to receipt of an order is poor customer service. The business I own ships parts every day. If we had a busy season and were a week behind in filling orders, I'd hire temporary help


----------



## kaizen

put an order in with them last week. They called me to tell me they are out of deeps. so talking weeks on backorder. just fyi if you need them soon.


----------



## jakec

I ordered 10 deeps and 40 deep frames last Friday and got them today. a buddy ordered 40 deeps to get the discount and they told him itll be a little bit. I guess they have the 5 pack boxes made up ready to go and the 36+ come on a pallet.


----------



## max2

I'm in Australia and order from ML regularly - brilliant service in my book.

I wish I could say the same for orders from Europe or China!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn

I like Mann Lake. They have a situation....If you order 6 different items and 1 of them is out of stock, they will hold your order until that item is available and they generally do not notify you of such. Knowing that, in the comment box while ordering, I put "Please let me know if anything is not in stock". Since doing that, they have called me 100% of the time to tell me that something is out of stock AND they will offer to ship your other stuff without the back ordered item.


----------



## kaizen

jakec said:


> I ordered 10 deeps and 40 deep frames last Friday and got them today. a buddy ordered 40 deeps to get the discount and they told him itll be a little bit. I guess they have the 5 pack boxes made up ready to go and the 36+ come on a pallet.


I asked if I could order 5 more on its own to get me by and she said they were all out. oh well. it was nice of them to call so I can make other arrangements.


----------



## D Coates

Just ordered from ML a whole lot of Apivar and some "Honey Rangler" (usually use Fisher Bee quick, but thought I'd try it). Don't need it immediately but we'll see how long it takes to ship and the shipping is free. JW is dead right, it's about planning ahead. If you think you're going to need it go ahead and buy it knowing you'll eventually use it. When you need ASAP it's almost always too late in beekeeping. I buy the high majority of my stuff from ML but all my plastic bottles come from Betterbee as their containers in "bulk" come free freight (except 5lb and 2oz.). Yea I know "free" freight is not free, it's already built into the cost of the product(s). With that said, freight can be brutal on containers and per unit I've found the landed cost of containers to be the least expensive via Betterbee.


----------



## jwcarlson

My last couple orders took a bit longer than normal, but I ordered Monday this week and the order will be in my driveway today. That's the speed I've been used to.


----------



## Blueflint

bee keeper chef said:


> ohiobeebox.com


I agree. Great prices, great quality. Shipping is very fair too.


----------



## NY14804

I ordered 15 eight frame medium supers, 100 each of foundation & frames, some drone frames online 4 days ago and they were shipped out this morning.


----------



## jwcarlson

I've, unfortunately... or fortunately depending on the perspective... run out of equipment again this summer. So I've had to place a few orders with ML that I normally wouldn't.
It's like a switch has flipped back over there. It's back to the speed and shipping times I'm used to. I just ordered frames and foundation on Thursday afternoon around 1 PM. It will be at my door Saturday. Talking less than 48 hour delivery time, likely. Maybe orders have waned a little bit or something... but the last two orders have happened this way.


----------



## D Coates

It took 3 days for my order last week to show up. I'm a MannLake fan.


----------



## kaizen

my order of 36 boxes is finally in and should be here tomorrow. unfortunately I JUST took apart and installed 6 boxes from the queen castles I made. bees are not going to be happy about this ruckus


----------



## jwcarlson

kaizen said:


> my order of 36 boxes is finally in and should be here tomorrow. unfortunately I JUST took apart and installed 6 boxes from the queen castles I made. bees are not going to be happy about this ruckus


I was very tempted to buy 40 supers... but then I need another 400 frames... and 400 foundations.

My wife would have hanged me.

I'm going to have to sell some bees next year.


----------



## kaizen

jwcarlson said:


> I was very tempted to buy 40 supers... but then I need another 400 frames... and 400 foundations.
> 
> My wife would have hanged me.
> 
> I'm going to have to sell some bees next year.


Repeat after me "No honey those boxes are just Christmas decorations. Why on earth would I buy MORE bee stuff?"


----------



## Chester5731

My first order took over a week to ship during the busy season. I placed an order on the 29th and it shipped on the 30th this time.


----------



## Fusion_power

Mann Lake UK is apparently going to close down. I suspect a combination of cost to ship and unfavorable currency exchange rate is the trigger. They brought most of their materials in from the U.S. from what I understand.


----------

